# Rhode Island diggers???



## treasurekidd (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi! I'm looking for some Rhode Island diggers to hook up with. I haven't had much luck with the dumps I've dug so far, but I sure do dig hard, lol! I'm in the Warwick area, but can dig anywhere in RI or nearby Mass and CT. Email me and let's go dig some bottles!!

 John


----------



## tigue710 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey John, I'm sure me and Ben could take you into a few good ones...  I have a few spots in RI to check out also, it would be good to know if you already checked em!  P.S. depends on what your meaning of good is too...  I'm talking well producing t.o.c.....


----------



## madpaddla (Oct 13, 2007)

Amen to a dig.  Would like to also with ya.  Just a bunch of good guys and better diggers  haha Lets throw some soon or next spring.
 Madpaddla


----------



## treasurekidd (Oct 14, 2007)

I'd love to get out and learn the digging ropes from you guys. I need to know what to look for when I'm out hunting. The few dumps I've stumbled on were found while metal detecting - get a bunch of strong signals over a certain area, and there's a dump! Mainly TOC and newer stuff. I don't actually have any here in RI, I mainly dig the woods around my buddy's property in Danielson, CT.

 I'd love to put together a dig next spring - let me know!! Thanks guys!


----------



## madpaddla (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey, I might be able to throw some dirt next weekend or the next.  I'll shot ya my phone number sometime and we can work someting out.  Trying to get our privy action on here.  Might need ya for that also.  One in the hole and two sifters....and me drinkin a beer watchin ya guys...only joking    no drinkin while diggin.  Talk soon.  Did you know anything about that Prov bottle I put up, American Bottling works?  Thanks 
 Madpaddla
Prov


----------



## tigue710 (Oct 17, 2007)

hey, sorry, i aint been checking in much....  We got a few dumps going.  I dig all winter too. dont know if Ben does yet! lol, we'll do some digging.


----------



## madpaddla (Oct 21, 2007)

Sure I'm in for some digging this winter.  Took the last two weeks off...restin the bones...but cant wait to get dirty again.
 Madpaddla


----------



## treasurekidd (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm up for cold weather digging! Just let me know where and when - I'll bring the hot coffee! I metal detect on the local beaches here in Jan and Feb, so the cold won't bother me, lol! Thanks guys!!


----------



## reptilekeeper (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey guys I also live in RI and have dug some awesome Farm dumps in the southern end of the state. I would love to meet and join you guys on a dig.


----------



## bottle109 (Nov 2, 2007)

Well if you need any help let me know, I am from southern mass about 25 min from R.I.  I  have been digging in Brockton for awhile , its a old city dump about 3 acres of land period late 1880 to the 1930s lots of milk bottles , meds,insulaters etc. But Im turning the big 50 this year a lot of work some areas I have dug  8 ft or so and that wide and the deeper you go the older it gets . Any body is welcome.
 But sunday is the best time early morning let me know.

 Dan


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 2, 2007)

Man I need to check in more often, Treasure, we need to all plan a dig, reptile you are welcome of course, and bottle109, I would like to come up and dig with ya sometime or vise versa.  I friend a little ways north of you I know could use a digging partner and I've been meaning to plan a dig with....  We gonna have a pretty big crew here soon!


----------



## reptilekeeper (Nov 3, 2007)

Dan, thank you for the invite your dump sounds much better than what I am finding, I also think it would be much more fun as a group, I look forward to meeting you all. This Sunday is not good for me but next would be great the 11th How dose that sound to all? I am 43 but can still dig a mean hole. 
 Best,
 Lou


 [/align]


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm in for next Sunday...  we gotta pick a place.  I do have a dump but it is a little rough right now, a lot in it still but hard access...


----------



## bottle109 (Nov 4, 2007)

The Dec 1st is fine and the invite is for all, so bring your coffee,water,power bars,etc.
 We can meet at HoneyDew donuts which is in West Bridgwater,Mass route 106
 500 yards on left 6am start . If your coming from the south two ways, 95north to 495south get off at rte 123 Easton about 3 1/2 miles you will come too rte 106 in front of you will be hannafords super mrkt take right follow thru 3 sets of lights honeydews on the left 1/2 mile /Second way 95 north to Boston coming off ramp stay to your right about 1 to2 miles is rte 24 south is about a 15 minute ride from that point get off at the 106 exit west bridgewater honeydews on left.

 From the north 128/south to rte 24south to rte 106 west bridgewater dews on left
 or if you need more info on anything call me 508-559 -8959

 P.S.
  As Matt asked, please let us know about how many diggers are coming,due to it being saturday, parking will be at a premium may try to car pool over to the dump
 trying not to arouse too many locals thanks.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey Dan, We will be expecting lots of photos and stories.[]


----------



## madpaddla (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm in...with camera in tow.  Thanks a ton for the invite.  I'll bring a keg of coffee.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 4, 2007)

I got poison ivy in feb when I was I young'un-er. I had to get that sword out, even if it took candles in the hole. It did!!! I'd do that again anytime.


----------



## reptilekeeper (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow, this sounds like its going to be great, I will be there with coffee, and camera I look forward to it thank you for shareing your spot.


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 6, 2007)

man, the old lady said I cant go, maybe if I can still talk her into it....

 I' am open sunday but it would have to be closer for me...


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Nov 7, 2007)

Welp, I can't go.....not that I was invited anyway lol I will be there in spirit.[8D]


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 11, 2007)

so, did anyone make it to the dig today?


----------



## treasurekidd (Nov 11, 2007)

I wish I could have made it  - just to much to do today. I'm looking forward to seeing some pics!! I'm in for sure the next time!


----------



## reptilekeeper (Nov 11, 2007)

I had all good intentions but unfortuntly I could not make it. I play in a band had a Saturday night Gig did'nt make it home till 3:00am!! to make it to meet Dan at 6:00am I would have had to leave from the gig...no room for digging gear with all the drums in the car. I was looking forward to it  I thought I could do it but no way. SORRY Dan, I hope we can do it again soon it ruined my hole day today
  I hope you guys hit the mother pocket cant wait to hear

 Best, 
 Lou


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 11, 2007)

Well lets try again, a couple weeks in advance and I think we can pull this together.  I always enjoy digging with other people,  it's makes it that much more fun whether you doing good or bad.  I wonder if anyone knows a dump in Providence, it would be kind of central for everyone, or the Webster dump maybe, that is supposed to be good although I've never dug there...  How about Dec, 2nd?  We can punch a hole through the frost if need be,  I'm good to go up to Dans dump that weekend too...  It was just a little far (2 hr's) for me with out a warning for the girl friend.


----------



## treasurekidd (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm good if it's a Saturday, Sundays are too difficult for me. Let me know though, if it's a Saturday dig I'm in!!


----------



## reptilekeeper (Nov 11, 2007)

Hard core diggers I love it ,I am in for December 2nd, that is a Sunday Treasure, I can do Sundays or Saturdays.


 [/align]


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 11, 2007)

Saturday will be fine for me

 So Dec. 1st?  I'll try to talk Ben into it and my buddy Mike will dig I think also.  Might even have a couple other local diggers here who might join in.  I'm going to look into a good t.o.c. we can hammer that is centrally located...

 and hey Crewella, your invited!


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Nov 12, 2007)

> and hey Crewella, your invited


 
 Yahoo!  I will check my schedule and let ya know.


----------



## bottle109 (Nov 12, 2007)

Well know one came to West Bridgewater,
 I hung around until 6:50 a.m. and went on my lonesome way to Brockton,
 But thats ok did a 8hr dig came up with about 10 keepers will post pictures when I clean them up you all have a good day.


----------



## madpaddla (Nov 12, 2007)

Sorry about missing the dig.  I didnt reallize how far away it was.  When I read that it was 25 miles from RI border I was like "It's not a big state that must be close"...then I googled it.  About 2 hours away.  Tigue and I think it was AWESOME  for you to invite folks.  I believe it would have been the first this forum has had with multiple diggers digging all at the same time.  It would have been really nice.  And seriously thanks for the invite.  Maybe we can find something closer.  Nice effort Bottle and hope to see your finds.  It's just nice to meet nice diggers.
 Madpaddla


----------



## treasurekidd (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm up for Dec 1st Tigue, let me know where and what time!


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey Dan, I'm sorry I didnt make it, would have really liked to.  I need to give a little more warning to travel that far...  Hoep you dig with us on the 1st, I will set up directions once we can find out a good spot to dig with everyone!


----------



## reptilekeeper (Nov 13, 2007)

Sorry Dan, that was great of to invite us all. Tigue I am in for the Dec 1st dig keep us posted! There was a great dump they hit in Providence around 1870-1900's all houses now! good ones are getting hard to find, and unfortunatly all the good farm dumps are on state land and illegal to dig... already paid a fine the charge was Removing ARTIFACTS from state land!!! I look forward to new and legal spots to dig... getting to old for this court crap


----------



## bottle109 (Nov 13, 2007)

Sunday, November 11th Dig /Display
https://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd9/bottle109/000_0009.jpg
https://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd9/bottle109/000_0003.jpg
https://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd9/bottle109/000_0002.jpg
https://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd9/bottle109/000_0001.jpg


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 13, 2007)

That elk thing is awesome. 

 I never know what I'm doing until I'm doing it. It looked like fun but things happen. Illness this time and the holiday for the next two weeks anyway. 
 Hope you had a great dig and are glad you didn't have to share the spoils.


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 13, 2007)

Looks like a good age span there, Have you bottomed that dump out?  

 I've heard that all the providence dumps are gone now, but I'm still looking!


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey Bottle- are those milks from The Maples? Or does it just say Maple? I had 2 of my horses boarded at The Maples, and also dug a broken milk.  The owner wants one.


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 20, 2007)

Alright folks, were going to make plans to dig at bottle109 (Dans) dump, for Sat. Dec. 1st.  Dan will provide directions and we will meet at 8:00am to give everyone a little time to get there as it is in Eastern Mass..  I was looking for a dump in RI that would be more central located but have not found one.  I'm still waiting to hear back on one so plans might change, but Dan has a good size dump that ranges around the turn of the century where we all can dig a few bottles, so it should work out fine.

 Please R.S.V.P. with a reply to this post, so we know who to expect.  The party will head for the dump promptly at 8:30am from the meeting spot.

 Remember this is a winter dig,  dress warm with layers and be prepared to be outside all day, expect to break frost initially to get started, and a thermos with a hot lunch or coffee and or tea is recommended!  Hope to see everyone who can make it,  Matt


----------



## reptilekeeper (Nov 21, 2007)

Matt, you can count me in I will be waiting for further instructions, I look forward to meeting you all ,and a great dig. I tried so hard to make it to the last one lets hope this one comes together. 

 Awesome stuff you found under that Barn!!! now thats what I am talk'in about.

 Happy T-Day
 Lou


----------



## I_dig_bottles (Nov 21, 2007)

If this turns into a 2 day dig and you go into Sunday ley me know I will come and join in!


----------



## treasurekidd (Nov 21, 2007)

Count me in too Matt! Just let me know where to be at 8:00 that morning! Thanks, I am looking forward to meeting everyone and digging a few!

 -John


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 21, 2007)

Cool, ,looks like we will have afew diggers.  Dan will post directions soon!


----------



## bottle109 (Nov 22, 2007)

Im sorry people, Dec 1st mother-In-laws Birthday party maybe another date


 Dan

 [/quote]


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 23, 2007)

Shoot Dan, that sucks...  I'll try and find another site still everyone....  Dan Maybe you can make it for a few hours if we find another spot.


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Nov 26, 2007)

I am in for the 1st, it will be me and my dig buddy.  Sounds fun, is there a plan yet? How many diggers we have so far?


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 26, 2007)

Crewela, and everyone else, Dan has had to cancel the dig, and it was planed at his dump.  At this point it looks like the dig will not go through, as I do not have a large enough dump to take everyone, where everyone will have a fair chance at digging some bottles.  The only dump I have is very well dug and spotty, and requiresa dig of 10 - 15 feet to reach the bottle layer.  If anyone has a dump, we can pull it together, but at this point we have no where to go...


----------



## bottle109 (Nov 26, 2007)

Matt,

 Well wasn't ment to be then

 take care
 Dan


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 26, 2007)

I might not be able to make it now....


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Nov 27, 2007)

Dan.....and anyone else open for the 1st.......Is it still on or off now?? I am confused.  We are still able to make it.


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Nov 28, 2007)

ok....guess it's off now. If anyone changes their minds, let me know.


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 28, 2007)

When I told the girlfriend that the dig was canceled she quickly made plans for us...  I'm out now.  Dan we should try and do this again, in the spring maybe...


----------



## reptilekeeper (Nov 29, 2007)

tigue, where in CT are you I am in south western RI, possibly we could hook up sometime to dig. You seem to be able to find the sweet spots! I am avaliable any weekend Day or night. I have not found a good and LEGAL area to dig in a while and need a FIX. Too bad about Saturday !!!

 Best,
 Lou


----------



## treasurekidd (Nov 30, 2007)

It's off???" Bummer! Reptilekeeper, I'm up here in Warwick, I'll keep an eye out for spots this winter. Maybe we can hook up at one in the spring.


----------



## reptilekeeper (Dec 4, 2007)

treasure, contact me off forum and we can make plans, we don't have to wait till spring I will dig all year! there are great old dumps in Warwick I have hit in the past.


----------



## bottle109 (Dec 4, 2007)

I still have the dig bug, Warwick is about a hour away from were I live !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 Dan.


----------



## reptilekeeper (Dec 4, 2007)

Dan, we were looking forward to hitting the spot we tried to get too a few weeks ago, that sounded good..three acres?? I am free any weekend. Warwick has yeilded a few riverbank and beach bank dumps in the past, I found my first bottle that got me hooked in Warwick it was a Goffs Indian cough syrup and Blood purifyer... not worth much but priceless to me. That was the oldest hole I found many of the spots are 1920-1930s not to exciting.


----------



## bottle109 (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Louis,

 I know we were suppose to dig on 12/01/ but my mother in laws 80th was on that day, so we couldn't do it.[&o]
 But that party fell thru and the hall we rented was already booked,
 so we moved it to the 8th, buy the time this was all straightend out I try to get in touch with matt but his partner made other plans for him so we cancelled.
 Sometimes the best laid plans fall thru.

 Dan.


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 4, 2007)

we should try it again, but I'm booked for a while right now.  I'd like to try one in the spring or the end of January maybe...


----------



## reptilekeeper (Dec 5, 2007)

Guy's I am always up for a good dig... as long as the bottles are under the frost line we can get ummm.


----------



## RIBottleguy (May 1, 2008)

Hi John, I live in southern RI and would love to go digging once I'm of college for the summer. If you're interested just email me at Tmac02892@mail.uri.edu.  I don't know many places to dig, but I bet I can find a few smaller dumps.  Hope to hear from you soon, 
 Taylor


----------



## treasurekidd (May 1, 2008)

Hi Taylor! I'm glad you ressurected this post, because I'm dying to get out and dig. I'll drop you an email, but I don't have any spots lined up right now. If you can find a dump or two, I'm with ya!!


----------

